# When should tegu's be sexually mature?



## redtail2426 (May 6, 2008)

Well my tegu is 10 months old over three feet long and has not hibernated and today he left me a sperm plug. At what age are tegu's usually sexually mature?


----------



## DZLife (May 6, 2008)

OVER THREE FEET? 10 MONTHS OLD? What kind of tegu do YOU have!?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 6, 2008)

Reds can breed at two years old, and black n whites at three, however, it is thought that two year old black n white males can breed but not the females.


----------



## redtail2426 (May 6, 2008)

He is an argentine black and white tegu, So when they leave a sperm plug that means they are sexually mature right?? And if so then that means my tegu is mature very early.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 6, 2008)

redtail2426 said:


> He is an argentine black and white tegu, So when they leave a sperm plug that means they are sexually mature right?? And if so then that means my tegu is mature very early.



No, just because you see sperm plugs does not mean he is mature.


----------



## redtail2426 (May 6, 2008)

O ok wouldnt he be able to impregnate a female since he is producing sperm?


----------



## olympus (May 7, 2008)

Maybe it would take a couple of drinks first.... :tomu :bud


----------



## DaveDragon (May 7, 2008)

olympus said:


> Maybe it would take a couple of drinks first.... :tomu :bud


At 10 months old and over 3 feet I think he's been doing more than drinking!! Where's the guy shooting steroids emoticon?? :mrgreen:


----------



## rule6660 (May 7, 2008)

a friend of mine has one thats 10 months old at 4 foot and hes a normal B+W we got From Rick Sisco


----------



## redtail2426 (May 7, 2008)

Yea I got mine from rick sisco as well maybe it is something in the water. :lol:


----------



## rule6660 (May 7, 2008)

lol might be we got 3 from him at once and this one male is the largest of all 3


----------



## VARNYARD (May 7, 2008)

Jasper is the tegu Carole has, he is over four feet and is about 10 months old, he came from my stock at Daytona last year. Tegus can reach four feet long if they are not hibernated, and hibernated ones are about two ft.


----------

